# 30-06



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

i just got a gun it is a remington model 7400 30-06 semi auto. is this a good gun i paid $300 for it did i get a good deal. its new


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

As my name suggests, I LOVE that gun! And 300 dollars is a GREAT deal!
:sniper: 
:sniper: 
:sniper: 
:sniper:


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

300 hundred dollars, I would have to say you ripped them off whoever sold it to you. Excellent gun, my buddy has one, he shoots 150 grain winchester power point and has killed four deer this year. I also shoot the same bullets in my 30-06, it a 7600 pump...


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

yeah im gonna make it look sweet also. i love the gun. i havent shot it yet cauz its a christmas present.....kinda. i have to pay for some. i cant wait to get my scope on theur and shhot it. i ready to take a big buck with this gun next hunting season. im excited!!


----------

